# My first car, seek classic car insurance??



## Neale (May 3, 2005)

Ive been looking for a first car for ages and insurance is a crippler. Ive heard that classic car insurance is soooo much cheaper, i was looking at either
Renault 5 gt turbo
OR
Nissan 200sx 
OR
Escort RS turbo
Or something else of that nature. Ive looked for ages and i cant find a classic car insurance company, im 17 BTW, how much am i looking for something like the above? 

Thanks for your help


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

WO! Those cars seems VERY fast for just a first car. I would honestly wait at least a couple of years until thinking about getting those! 

Im with privilege - thats was the cheapest for me. Or try Tesco or even the co-op. I know you would like a fast car that looks impressive cos we all do - but why not try some that arent going to make you crash within a week of getting them? Your mad!   

You've probably just been learning in something like a 1.2 corsa - then jumping into an RS Turbo will be a BIG difference! Plus you'll pay a LOT more on petrol, maintenance, Tax, etc. Hence why older people have nicer cars, cos they have more money and more experience. Simple.


----------



## vader (Sep 18, 2004)

DauntingGecko said:


> WO! Those cars seems VERY fast for just a first car. I would honestly wait at least a couple of years until thinking about getting those!
> 
> Im with privilege - thats was the cheapest for me. Or try Tesco or even the co-op. I know you would like a fast car that looks impressive cos we all do - but why not try some that arent going to make you crash within a week of getting them? Your mad!
> 
> You've probably just been learning in something like a 1.2 corsa - then jumping into an RS Turbo will be a BIG difference! Plus you'll pay a LOT more on petrol, maintenance, Tax, etc. Hence why older people have nicer cars, cos they have more money and more experience. Simple.



LOL unfortunately he is right  at 17 with no NCBS they are gonna be very expensive to insure ( all 3 cars ) are probabaly group 15+

Get a cheaper run aroun get some experienece as you will have near misses, etc as even the best drivers have close calls. I remeber when i first passed, i nearly killed the car as i was going to fast, and the understeer just kicked in, lucky it was just a dead tyre

good luck and take it easy


----------



## Neale (May 3, 2005)

Cheers guys. Ive been searching for ages, i want a decent car, nothing embarasing with about £1000 to spend. Ive been looking at a civic DX, but even that is £2000. Fiat sciecento 800cc was £2300 of confused. It all a joke! will classic car insurance save me money??


----------



## B U N S (May 15, 2005)

Hi there mate,
I'm 18 and insured on my alfa romeo 147 (group 11) no problem, got loads of quotes when i was 17, the cheapest being with norwich union (auto direct). As for the cars you're looking for, i bought a banged up escort RS turbo (group 16), I fixed the car and made it pretty nippy without spending too much, as i work in a garage after school and weekends i got most of my parts very cheap, got it to just under 200bhp i think, never dyno'd it, but after that, i thought it would be a shame to just sell the car. At this point i was not insured on it as i had not bought it to drive, it was more of a project type thing, so i thought id insure myself on it for a bit and have a bit of fun. Turns out the insurance companies would rather be shot in the face with projectile diarhea than to insure young drivers like us on cars like that, and i hadnt even told them about any engine mods. My advice, wait 'till you're in your mid 20's, then make a fine skyline purchase   Oh man i really can't wait till that day...
Hope this helps.


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

classic car insurance tends to be on the basis that the insured car is a second "weekend only" car ... 

I have it on my Silvia and although im 34 the low cost of Classic policies still amazes me .. £236 !!!!! .... i have a BM as a daily drive. thats through AON Classic .. 

good luck pal ... oh and i would defo say the S13


----------



## wayner32 (Jun 5, 2004)

been quoted 121 fully comp on a 67 bullitt mustang and 131 fully comp on a 72 for falcon(same as madmax interceptor).thats to drive daily .im 33 with a class 1 driving lisence.trust me what evey you buy at your age will kill you to insure


----------



## Neale (May 3, 2005)

thanks for the info so far. I really want to pay about £1500 for insurance and dying for something decent. Would i insure a s13? Something 15 years old+. I looked at a datsun 240Z that my dad owns, but im not quiet sure on what to do here, a good one will fetch £8000 now so thats out of the question. Any suggestions from anyone is appreciated. Thanks guys!


----------



## vader (Sep 18, 2004)

Neale said:


> thanks for the info so far. I really want to pay about £1500 for insurance and dying for something decent. Would i insure a s13? Something 15 years old+. I looked at a datsun 240Z that my dad owns, but im not quiet sure on what to do here, a good one will fetch £8000 now so thats out of the question. Any suggestions from anyone is appreciated. Thanks guys!



Hi mate i know what you mean ( you other post ) you are going to struggle with a 200sx mate, just ask greenlight theyno longer insure them as alot of people prang them , its not just a young people thing, young and old people have made claims, it just seems to be the car 

what about an AX GT??? very nippy but group 9 insurance
Fiesta si - look okay and not that slow


----------



## Neale (May 3, 2005)

Not a bad idea, im doing a quote now. hope i get under £1500 though. Any more ideas?


----------



## vader (Sep 18, 2004)

I was thinking about this on the way back form church

aint sure what groups they are but try

suzuki swift GTI
charade GTTI ( 1 litre turbo )
Clio RSI ( these are quite cheap on the insurance)

But anything with GTI etc will push the premium up 

good luck friend


----------



## N5sey (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi Neale, 

My advice to you is to start at the bottom and work your way up. Get something cheap with low insurance that can take the odd parking ding here and there. Once you have the NCB you will be laughing, thats how i did it :

17 - Fiesta 1.3LX 
18 - Rover 200 
21 - Modified MR2 Roadster ( got my foot in the door with Tesco  )
21 - Evo 6 RS2
22 - R33 GTR V Spec £1,400 a year Fully Comp in my name :smokin: 

Insurance companys really arent that bad as long as you can prove yourself to them.


----------



## Neale (May 3, 2005)

Yeh ive been having a really good luck last couple of days, and ive come up with some 'acceptable quotes'. All i can think of is a Suzuki Swift 1.3 GLS. Then i want to move up to a *swift GTi,* then a *renault 5 GT turbo* Then once im doing ok get myself a 'skyline smile'


----------



## Neale (May 3, 2005)

Whenever i went onto tesco they never ask if my car is modified, do you think theres a chace i would get away with a exhaust mod, been as they havent asked me? I suppose that i could pull of the back box in an emergency, like if they were coming down to examine the car.

I was thinkin, front splitter and exhaust, then i could pull of the splitter really quick and get rid of the exhaust without them noticing.


----------



## N5sey (Jul 18, 2004)

Thats the spirit ! its alot better working your way up anyway. Everything is a progression even when you finally get your skyline you will get that hunger for more power etc 

I have freinds who drive boxters and ferrari's in early 20's ..... what do you get next ? if you climb the ladder to fast you run out of cars  

Tesco have always been very fair with me in regards to modifications. Declare your mods , even if your slightly conservative on your description ie sports exhaust - no power gain  although many would probably disagree 

Its your car, your insurance...... your risk ! better telling them something rather than nothing though.


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

17 year old lads in fast cars = shovel time


----------



## Neale (May 3, 2005)

Im really feeling it now, only have couple of moneth left till i can drive, lol. I was looking for a job, learn some of the basic mechanics and i had a call from one of my mates, a scrappy. Told me if i ever need to he would drop me off an engine to mess about with, pull apart looking how everything works. So thats not a bad idea!

My only worry is, i herd a rumour about enforcing the law against young drivers, like lifting it to 21!


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

i heard that rumour aswel!


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

A 205 GTI would be a wise choice either 1.6 or 1.9. Still look great, are a bag load more fun then most of the afore-mentioned, cheap to maintain and modify and there are still some very nice examples about for reasonable prices (they must be classic by now as well).

I had a 1.9 and it was awesome fun, a perfect pre cursor to a high performance car and you also won't look like a chav in a nicely kept example  , a very cool car.


----------



## Neale (May 3, 2005)

now im in a panic! Will they really extend the driving age to 18-21?


----------



## Neale (May 3, 2005)

someone let me know!!!!! lol im in a hissy-fit, causing me more stress than my exams! lol

Whats the chances? Has anyone saw it on the news?


----------



## 00mpollard (May 30, 2005)

im 16 mate, 17 soon (looking at cars and insurance) and i checked out on the net and driving is 17!

get a cheap car, insurance will cost more than the car! Go for a classic like a mini or beetle, cheap and you wont look like a chav!


----------



## 240K-GT (Jan 13, 2004)

Hahaha this putting it up to 21 has been mentioned since my dad started to teach people about 10years ago. They can’t do that, think of all the instructors and examiners that will be put out of work for 4 years!
Also you can’t get a car on classic insurance as you’re too young.
If you want a RWD car that’s nice to drive get a 1.6L Capri as they are quite cheap to drive and are quick for the size (yes that’s right a Capri is good to drive)
I had a few and they are amazing cars, just don’t get ones with rust!
If you want to end upwith something like a Skyline you need experiance with a RWD car as early as you can.

Will


----------



## Neale (May 3, 2005)

IMO ive looked at so many cars for insurance and you can forget anything, GTi, over a 1.6 petrol! A 1.3 Civc cost £2500! Its lunacy! I undetrstand its the first time driving and everything but with prices like that you cant blame certain people for saying f*ck the whole system. Im not saying im going to resort to this, but for god sake a £200 fine and a couple of points is nothing compared to £2500!


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

Neale said:


> Im not saying im going to resort to this, but for god sake a £200 fine and a couple of points is nothing compared to £2500!


There are some new-style FPNs that (in certain conditions) can be issued to drivers for No Insurance. Mandatory 6 points, £600 fine. In most conditions however it's still court. I've never seen anyone get off with "£200 and a couple of points", and that certainly won't be the case going forward, most Magistrates will impose the 6/£600 penalty, or increase it.

You don't seem to realise that it's mostly people who drive without insurance who are the causation of high premiums for the rest of us...


----------



## Darbo (Nov 2, 2003)

yea but i can see his point
those that take the **** completely seem to get the least punishment
some guy on telly the other night banned for the 3rd time while being banned never had a licence bla bla same old story
insurance companies have shafted young male drivers
if you can get a sub £1k quote for any car when 17 you are doing well
were as 20 years ago £300 would get you insured 3rd party for a mini etc
insurance has doubled/trippled basically even taking inflation into account


----------



## sleepyfox (Jul 9, 2005)

What you might try (this was my line) find a deal on a new car with free insurance. 

I bought a 1.8 MX-5 as my first car - 200 quid a month on PCP, free insurance and after the year was out I had an existing policy with 1 years NCB. Admittedly it cost me 1400 quid to insure the next year  - admittedly I was living in the East End at the time 

Best of luck, and don't let the b*st*rds get you down!

Fox
---


----------



## Neale (May 3, 2005)

Havent looked at this in a while..... but ive decided anyone 17 wanting a car must either have a very rich daddy or work non stop on £10 and hour.

Its unbelievable, the whole system must hate young drivers. Its driven me to get a motorbike. £300 covers me for the fastest 50cc road bike in the world.


Gets me around through traffic quicker, does 100+MPG, dont have to take a licence test... perfect if yu can detract yourslef from the fact that you could be killed really easily.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

boxters and ferraris! lol


----------

